# Publix Prestigious Palmetto Pig Pick'n



## Puff1 (Mar 18, 2008)

I heard threw the grapevine some of our fellow board members did real well down in S.C.!
Congrats Jack W., Finney, and the "Monkey Man" Big GQ!!
Common Interest scored 6th overall out of 47 teams.
Great job guys!!!
http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?year=2008 ... 03&id=1067


----------



## Finney (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Puff.  
Always good to get to cook with Jack.  And Big GQ joined the team again this year to get some of the fun for himself.  We did great in Ribs and Brisket, good in pork and let the chicken drag us down.  That same chicken recipe (and method) has scored in the top 10 several times..... Oh well, what you gonna do?

At least no kidney stones this time.


----------



## BONE HEADS (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats guys, BONEHEADS got 1st in chili and 3rd in anyting butt ,14th in brisket and the others were in the twenty's which we thought were better but i guess the judges did not.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 19, 2008)

Cool. Congrats!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 19, 2008)

AWESOME!!!

Congratulations!\

Well done!!

KUDOS!


----------



## Griff (Mar 19, 2008)

Way to go guys.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent job boys!


----------



## swampsauce (Mar 22, 2008)

I was 1/2 of Swamp Willy's. I did not cook the chicken! i did ribs and pork, Willy did the chicken and brisket.  Any one want to help cook chicken? Willy just had a bad day, he had never cooked on a fe100 before. It was nice to meet all you folks, Tim


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 23, 2008)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> I was 1/2 of Swamp Willy's. I did not cook the chicken! i did ribs and pork, Willy did the chicken and brisket.  Any one want to help cook chicken? Willy just had a bad day, he had never cooked on a fe100 before. *It was nice to meet all you folks*, Tim



You mean Finney too??


----------



## swampsauce (Mar 23, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> swampsauce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, Finney filled me in on a lot of happenings around here!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations Guys, Fantastic showing!


----------



## Finney (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice to meet you too, Tim.  You and Willy did good.
I had a good time talking with both of you.


----------

